# 12 hours, 27 minutes



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tick tock, tick tock


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now I wonder what this is all about Rich Mmmm let me think can I have 3 guesses :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So by the time I get my flight from JFK (where I am sitting now) and get home you should have your new car...

Congrats.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

and bugger all sleep the way I feel right now :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Pics, pics and more pics please Rich - after you've had a hoon first of course - no, pics first perhaps. :wink:

Enjoy the day m8.

Graham


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Leg said:


> and bugger all sleep the way I feel right now :lol:


I know the feeling but mine will be sitting upright on a flight and the thought of longhaul


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Calm down dear its only a car :wink:. Know how you feel this time last week friday could not come quick enough


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

When are the replacement wheels going on?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> tick tock, tick tock


...and counting :wink:

...and still counting [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its not like it's anything special. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Its not like it's anything special. :wink:


  I think Andrew you are forget one thing it is black and white


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Remember Rich it is a BMW so it the indicators don't it's not a fault they are all like that :wink: :lol:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Mr Leg, did you choose yourself some rims yet?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> When are the replacement wheels going on?


Mr JBell of TTF fame is supplying me with a set of matt black Breyton GTS Race rims in 19/8.5 and 19/19.5. Brand new lightweight wheel for Breyton just out for the M3 so unfortunately I'm stuck with the stock 18s for a couple of weeks.

Jon has been a top man, as many of you know I'm a bit anal when it comes to cars and Jon has remained helpful throughout my 42 emails and PMs (not to mention umpteen phone calls).

Been up since 5 o bloody clock. Watched Simpsons movie with my lads and dropping em off at school in a bit in the Jeep. Then me and a mate are heading to BMW for 10am. Handover at 11am. 1 hour pre handover anal checks by me. 

Should be hunting Mk2 TT 2.0T's by noon. :wink: :lol:



YELLOW_TT said:


> Remember Rich it is a BMW so it the indicators don't it's not a fault they are all like that :wink: :lol:


Had them removed at the dealer. Wont use them and it saved some weight. Have you guys seen the American M3? Has bloody awful reflectors stuck on the front bumper. The yanks are ripping em straight off. :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Best of luck Rich, hope it all goes well.

like others have said, loads of pictures please


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Nothing like picking up a new car Enjoy


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Enjoy & watch the roads as they're slippy. 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Good luck Rich!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Come on then Rich - where's the pics then - you must have picked it up by now :roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I have a feeling he won't be visiting the forum for a good few hours!

Hope the collection went smoothly mate - will keep my eyes peeled for you!

Cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Show me the money.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

and the TT's gone as well... Sun's come out for ya too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So Rich should have had his M3 for 90mind now I wonder here he is :wink:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I think this shows what Leg went through this morning, not sleeping ect.. 

http://www.autocar.co.uk/VideosWallpape ... age=4&CT=V


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good Luck!

After all those hours of deliberation on choices! Lets hope it meets all your expectations!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

conneem said:


> I think this shows what Leg went through this morning, not sleeping ect..
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/VideosWallpape ... age=4&CT=V


That is class...

That is just like me :lol: ... I even notice the red mounts on a black one yesterday... Didn't realize i was that bad


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > I think this shows what Leg went through this morning, not sleeping ect..
> ...


Leg is far worse that that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

conneem said:


> I think this shows what Leg went through this morning, not sleeping ect..
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/VideosWallpape ... age=4&CT=V


Is that Kell? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > I think this shows what Leg went through this morning, not sleeping ect..
> ...


Nowhere near enough shoes and way too much hair to be Kell :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

OMFG!

What an awesome machine. Knew it would be fast but the handling, fantastic!

120 miles down, 1090 to go before I can go over 5000rpm. 

Will likes it although I wasnt best pleased to collect him from school in the muddy state he was in! :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice Rich :!:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats and good luck with it


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Steak, Blow Job and new M3 day. Not bad.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> Steak, Blow Job and new M3 day. Not bad.


Nearly right. M3, Curry and blowjob later. 

I'll do a proper write up later on, gotta go spend some time with the Mrs rather than the 4 wheeled mistress.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Steak, Blow Job and new M3 day. Not bad.
> ...


Does Dave know? Cos I don't mind the Curry but the other was never mentioned...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ResB said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Me? The other? I should be so lucky 

Enjoy the car Rich, I'll look forward to seeing it (and getting a go :wink: ) next w/e.

And while the two Rich's are looking in; still OK for Thurs, Fri and Sat?...I've just lost my day 4 and the plot :roll:

Dave


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Rich, This is really shit without pics!!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> And while the two Rich's are looking in; still OK for Thurs, Fri and Sat?...I've just lost my day 4 and the plot :roll:
> 
> Dave


Adrian confirmed that Thursday is better for him which is fine by me. I'm happy with Friday as I get my car back on Monday. Sounds like the OPC has finally, after 4 attempts come good and resolved the "clutch thump" issue which I'm particularly pleased about, however I'll reserve my judgment until I collect it because I've been here before. 

Nothing has changed with M3 Rich, but we'd better book that Curry as not to disappoint.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Still up for Saturday Dave. You staying Friday and Saturday still? What are you doing Thursday night, do you want to stay over?

I'll have a word with my Dad about his MX5 for the Sunday if you like? Black 04 one that could do with your magic touch and shouldnt take a whole day giving you plenty of time to get home Sunday evening. He's a tight old sod though!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

'Got my new car' thread...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 8b#1177967


----------

